# Silly String



## ctEaglesc (Sep 20, 2005)

Not necessarily my best work but I like it.
Say anything you want.
Any remarks addressed to me not using my user name will be ignored.


----------



## PenWorks (Sep 20, 2005)

I like it [] Especially the cap & clip.


----------



## JHFerrell (Sep 20, 2005)

Eagle...another outstanding piece of work[:0] Without giving away any secrets, would you be willing to share just how many glue ups these beautiful blanks take?


----------



## rtjw (Sep 20, 2005)

Great work. Oh boy I cant wait!!![]


----------



## coach (Sep 20, 2005)

Looks good Eagle.  What are the materials used?


----------



## ctEaglesc (Sep 20, 2005)

nice thing about subscribing to a topic is even if a post gets deleted I still have a copy of the remarks.


----------



## timdaleiden (Sep 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cteaglesc_
> <br />nice thing about subscribing to a topic is even if a post gets deleted I still have a copy of the remarks.



 That is good!


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Sep 20, 2005)

Eagle, I honestly cannot even imagine what steps you must take to make these blanks, but I can tell you put all you got into them.  Excellent work.  What is the material at the CB & clip end


----------



## rtparso (Sep 20, 2005)

I like it but it is a little busy for my taste. Who many glue ups?


----------



## angboy (Sep 20, 2005)

I'm a big fan of more non-traditional pens and colorful pens, so I think this is great!


----------



## angboy (Sep 20, 2005)

Forgot to add- I also love the name of the pen!


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 20, 2005)

Eagle, I think Silly String says it well! Awesome job! [^]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Sep 20, 2005)

My User Name,

Neat, I had to remind myself that I stopped doing drugs years ago when I saw this one.  Got to say I really like this one.


----------



## woodscavenger (Sep 20, 2005)

I like the evolution of the shape of your pens.  I also like the finial, nicely done.  I don't like the blank as much as some of your previous ones but the pen design and shape is better for me.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## btboone (Sep 21, 2005)

I agree with Shane; very nice shape.  I imagine there's a good market for these.  Have you been selling many of them yet?


----------



## Ron Mc (Sep 21, 2005)

cteaglesc,
Nice looking pen. It's wonderful how the different slivers of wood line up from top to bottom yet there is a random pattern to it.
Have you looked at this color combination with the satin copper kit finish or black?


----------



## Paul in OKC (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jim Boyd_
> <br />



Yah, what he said!  Very cool, Eagle


----------



## Monty (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jim Boyd_
> <br />



Make that times 3. That's a fantastic looking pen.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Sep 21, 2005)

Eagle, fascinating design. As you know, I'm not crazy about pens that are "too busy". But, this one, even though it is busy does not chase me away. It is tasteful and attractive. Although, to me, it strikes me as more suited for a lady than a man. Amazing interplay between your lines/layers, etc. The 'how' still leaves me bewildered.


----------



## hombre4 (Sep 21, 2005)

Hi Eagle, Would you be interested in making some pen blanks for me?



Archie


----------



## Ligget (Sep 21, 2005)

Eagle
That is amazing work, the amount of effort that has went into producing that blank is unimaginable. (to me anyway) []


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 21, 2005)

Nice "bunch a wood", as usual, Eagle.

I think I liked the blue one better and I don't know why.  The red and yellow are certainly complimentary, and the pen design is outstanding.  Great job!![8D][8D]


----------



## Fleabit (Sep 23, 2005)

Has anyone ever really seen this cteaglesc?  As much time as he spends designing these time consuming blanks to produce some excellent work, there is no way there can be a social time!

Great job eagle as usual.


----------



## swm6500 (Sep 23, 2005)

cteaglesc, that is an amazing pen, my mind twists like the lines on your pen trying to figure it out.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Sep 24, 2005)

cool, good ideaa on the top. I like it.


----------



## tinker (Sep 24, 2005)

Eagle, do you glue the string in place a few at a time, then coat with CA glue? Perfect match up, top to bottom. I like this one.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Sep 24, 2005)

Richard,

Knowing Eagle, I would doubt that the "string" is actually string.  Given his penchant for laminating wood together, I think you might be even more impressed by this pen.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Sep 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />Richard,
> 
> Knowing Eagle, I would doubt that the "string" is actually string.  Given his penchant for laminating wood together, I think you might be even more impressed by this pen.


Oh yeah?
Well I know Eagle better than you do and it could very well be string.




<br />
( but it isn't)[^]


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Sep 24, 2005)

It can't be Eagle. His photographs are never blurry or out of focus. [][][]


----------



## Fangar (Sep 24, 2005)

I think that strips of wood cut that thin could technically be called string!  []

Fangar


----------



## BigRob777 (Sep 26, 2005)

WOW!!!
I...just.....WOW!!!!!


----------



## Mudder (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleabit_
> <br />Has anyone ever really seen this cteaglesc?  As much time as he spends designing these time consuming blanks to produce some excellent work, there is no way there can be a social time!
> 
> Great job eagle as usual.



Really now?

Talk to him on the phone.......Get engaged in a conversation and you can talk or listen for hours. I talk to my friend at least weekly and he always seems to teach me something without knowing it.

Shhhhh............Don't tell him though [][]


----------



## fritzmccorkle (Sep 27, 2005)

do you have any plans for a silly putty pen?


----------



## fritzmccorkle (Sep 27, 2005)

looking at it again it looks to me like different colors of dental floss?????  perhaps dipped in laughing gas?  that would make silly string right?


----------

